# Soundproblem Headset (Kumpel hört meine Sounds)



## Rizzard (22. November 2011)

*Soundproblem Headset (Kumpel hört meine Sounds)*

Moin,

wenn ich mit meinem Kumpel über Skype zusammen zocke, hört er bei sich meine Sounds. Also gerade beim BF3 zocken hört er meine Sounds was natürlich sehr störend sein kann.

Nun meine Frage. Hab ne X-Fi Titanium und ein Medusa NX 5.1 Klinke. Verbunden sind wir immer über Skype.
Ist das jetzt eine fehlende Skype-Einstellung, eine falsche Soundkonfiguration meinerseits oder liegt das Problem überhaupt nicht an mir?

Kann mir da jemand helfen. Für generelle Soundeinstellungen nutze ich bislang den Konsolen-Starter (?) der X-Fi Karte.


----------



## Madz (22. November 2011)

*AW: Soundproblem Headset (Kumpel hört meine Sounds)*

Hast du im Windows den Stereo Mix abgeschaltet?


----------



## Research (22. November 2011)

*AW: Soundproblem Headset (Kumpel hört meine Sounds)*

Könnte auch die Mix -Funktion der Treiber sein.


----------



## Rizzard (22. November 2011)

*AW: Soundproblem Headset (Kumpel hört meine Sounds)*



Madz schrieb:


> Hast du im Windows den Stereo Mix abgeschaltet?



Welchen Stereo Mix meinst du?


----------



## Herbboy (22. November 2011)

*AW: Soundproblem Headset (Kumpel hört meine Sounds)*

guck mal im Reglermenü der Soundkarte und dann auf die Ansicht für "Aufnahme" wechseln - dort nix ankreuzen, was Du nicht auch übermitteln willst, eben zB auch "Stereomix" oder "what U hear" oder "stereosumme" oder so was (das ist nämlich einfach alles, was DU auch über die Boxen/Kopfhörer hören kannst)


----------



## Rizzard (22. November 2011)

*AW: Soundproblem Headset (Kumpel hört meine Sounds)*

Das wären meine aktuellen Einstellungen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Hab jetzt mal in Skype selbst etwas verstellt (Klangoptionen von Was sie hören auf Mikrofon). Jetzt sind meine Sounds zumindest schon mal sehr sehr leise geworden. Zumindest behauptet das mein Kumpel.


----------



## Herbboy (22. November 2011)

*AW: Soundproblem Headset (Kumpel hört meine Sounds)*

Das, was er noch hören kann, könnte einfach nur das sein, was Du selber so laut hörst, dass es über die Boxen oder die Kopfhörer hinauskommt, so dass das mic es mitaufnimmt


----------



## Research (23. November 2011)

*AW: Soundproblem Headset (Kumpel hört meine Sounds)*

Die Einstellung Kanal könnte das Problem lösen. Wenn, wie ich vermute,  die Soundkarte die eigene Ausgabe aus den Boxen im Mikrofon-In  aussortiert.


----------

